# kit box training question?



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to train rollers to always come back to a 3 by 4 foot kit box no matter where it is located. So like, if I brought them to another place in the kit box and then let them go, would they come back to the box. I was thinking if kept the box in their loft and always did a certian whistle thing when I feed them, do you think if I did that enough they would come back when I did it some other place. Oh, I would feed them IN the kit box. Or is there another training meathod? Whats you guys's thoughts on this?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just moved your thread to the Performing Breeds Forum. You'll be more likely to get an answer here.

Terry


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing like cheap handbags on a Pigeon site. Anyway I know of some VERY CHEAP "Beachfront ?" property in Arizona. Can train your pigeons to fly over water.
Check back later for more info.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

yes it can be done.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

your talking about a portable loft. 
yes it is possible.

look up portable loft for rollers and you will find info on them.


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

do you mean somthing like a trailer loft


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

That have videos on Youtube. Where they drive to an open area with a smal kit box and let the rollers go and come right back. Alot of training involved.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

You bet it can be done !!!
I flew Oriental Rollers from a split dog kennel last year.The only thing keeping me from it now is the lack of daylight after work and cold weather.
It is fun and frustrating at times but very worth it watching them perform then see them come down on your command and dropping into the portable.
Well worth the work !!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you are talking about portable roller loft. I think training starts when they are very young and that those birds love the kit box. You train them the usual method except that you slowly move your kit box farther and farther from the original location. Obviously the birds should identify the kit box as the home so they will always land there. I think the one in youtube trained his bird to identify his car as the home so the bird lands there.


----------

